# I miss you



## hildegueden

Hi,

Could anyone help me to translate this:

"When are you coming back?. I miss you. Kisses"

in romanian. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ralu

_Când te întorci? Mi-e dor de tine. Pupici !_ 

 or

_Când vii înapoi? Mi-e dor de tine. Te pup._​


----------



## hildegueden

Mulţumesc


----------



## Ralu

De nada.


----------

